# Cramp Betta spotted at car dealership



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

North York Chrysler

I was at the dealership to get a oil, lube, & filter done and some extra vehicle maintanence and in the maintance counter there was a Betta in a small lidded jar about the size of your fist.  Little fish hardly could flutter the fins. I didn't say anything then but next time I'm around to have the car checked out for something and if I see that there I'll mention something. The amount of water in there was about one of those regular small during sale Betta cups with about half a cup more of water in there.

If anyone else uses this dealership we need to say something and see if theyll upgrade it to 1-2.5gal tank. Their computer monitors like 1 ft away from the Betta so light/air or filter powering should not be an issue. Hell all all the bright light in there could power a small solar panel if they wanted to keep that fish self contained.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

HEY!What's that over there???

Shove the betta into the pocket and walk away


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> HEY!What's that over there???
> 
> Shove the betta into the pocket and walk away


Yah after they already have your data called up already and car locked in. Good plan. LOL.. What could possiblely go wrong then?


----------

